# FWC at Navarre Pier



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Heard that FWC wrote a bunch of tickets on Navarre Pier recently for under size fish. Anybody know for sure ?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive seen them out there from time to time. Lots of undersized spanish. Ive even seen one googan, using a baby cobia for bait. He thought it was a remora.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have never seen fwc on either
Navarre or Pcola pier. And last week I saw a lot of undersized Spanish going into the cooler. I think I was the only one measuring them.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

i have seen them a few times on pcola pier. they got a guy a few months ago for having too many kings.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

bowdiddly said:


> Heard that FWC wrote a bunch of tickets on Navarre Pier recently for under size fish. Anybody know for sure ?


They are writting tickets for a lot if things now days. Out of control is what it is. 
They are in search for funding. And guess who has it. You and I
They're really not concerned about under sized fish. There are plenty of Spanish out there. Have you ever looked in a gill netter boat. Someone must have let them know there is some funding down at the pier this week.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> They are writting tickets for a lot if things now days. Out of control is what it is.
> They are in search for funding. And guess who has it. You and I
> They're really not concerned about under sized fish. There are plenty of Spanish out there. Have you ever looked in a gill netter boat. Someone must have let them know there is some funding down at the pier this week.


so its a bad thing they are doing their job? do you really think that the couple $100 tickets a day is really gonna get them the funding they need? put down your peace pipe and push away from the keyboard!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

just doing there job, and most likely should be doing it more often....obey the law and there is no problem....people not following the law are stealing from all of us


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

A FWC officer did go out there around 3 weeks ago. He didn't make it far on the pier when he caught a oriental with 28 undersized Spanish. FWC will walk out there from time to time but this was the first time I've heard of them catching someone in a while.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> just doing there job, and most likely should be doing it more often....obey the law and there is no problem....people not following the law are stealing from all of us


Exactly.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

So no more flipper fillets and baby sea turtle soup on the pier, awe rats!


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

School's back in, tourists are gone... What to do... what to do... OH YEAH LET'S BUST US SOME LOCALS...:thumbsup:


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Ive seen them out there from time to time. Lots of undersized spanish. Ive even seen one googan, using a baby cobia for bait. He thought it was a remora.



 Googan cracks me up.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

so because you think they are locals..... it is OK?? ....it is wrong for anyone and they need ticketed for it to stop....if they want to keep undersize fish ( Florida law) they need to go to gulf shores where there isn't a length limit


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

From some of the threads I have read on her they should probably just station a guy there. Maybe it can prevent the idiots from throwing on the fire department while they are trying to rescue for someone.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Ironman you obviously didn't get my point... Let me put it another way.
Yes it is illegal to keep undersize fish.. too many fish... out of season fish.. etc...
But the FWC was not on the pier all summer if they had been then the law breakers would have probably known better or at least known the consequences of their actions. Without the possibility of the Law showing up at anytime, cheats will be cheats. Finally the FWC did not show up until after the tourists left for home with their undersized fish safely in their coolers. After all we need them to come back next year. but for now... LETS BUST SOME LOCALS... If you haven't been here long enough to understand this.
Stick around for awhile and you will see the pattern .


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Too much REGULATION!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Best Defense said:


> Ironman you obviously didn't get my point... Let me put it another way.
> Yes it is illegal to keep undersize fish.. too many fish... out of season fish.. etc...
> But the FWC was not on the pier all summer if they had been then the law breakers would have probably known better or at least known the consequences of their actions. Without the possibility of the Law showing up at anytime, cheats will be cheats. Finally the FWC did not show up until after the tourists left for home with their undersized fish safely in their coolers. After all we need them to come back next year. but for now... LETS BUST SOME LOCALS... If you haven't been here long enough to understand this.
> Stick around for awhile and you will see the pattern .


let me break it down for you there highspeed! THEY ARE DOING THEIR JOB! if they werent you would complain and now they are you complain:no:


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm from WY, and compared to Colorado and Wyoming FWC is TOTALLY CHILL.

Wyoming you'll get a ticket for dropping a smoke but in the forrest because they saw you from binoc's 45 min ago.

250$ ticket for holding a fishing rod with no line on it next to a lake without a license.

Length and bag limit's Strictly enforced.

I got pulled over once and had my cooler checked.

I understand the angst about locals only. That stinks but it's far from a tough time down here.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How many pages do you think this will make?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

doesn't matter if they are local, tourist, asian, white, spanish or cobia. if your breaking the law, which many do on the piers and bridges you deserve to get burned and i hope they hit them harder and more often. Sikes bridge on the beach side is a good place to start. only been there once and could have nailed a dozen people if i had the authority. 

on a side note, i've seen 4 FWC vehicles in niceville and fortwalton since yesterday. thats 4 more a week than i've seen the whole time i've been here.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Best Defense said:


> School's back in, tourists are gone... What to do... what to do... OH YEAH LET'S BUST US SOME LOCALS...:thumbsup:


We're not all gone, and if we didn't come as often as we do, we would't spend as much money as we do, so don't pick on the visitors!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Since we are talking about Spanish and laws, can you use a Spanish for live bait as long as it's 12" or longer?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Since we are talking about Spanish and laws, can you use a Spanish for live bait as long as it's 12" or longer?


no u cant i was pulled over with part a spanish that was still over 12 inches and was told it was against the law may have been because it was cut and i told them i used it for shark bait they took it and gave me a warning just my experience tho


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'll have to research that, I have seen frozen Spanish at academy for bait. So you can use king for shark bait but not Spanish. Mmhm why?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I'll have to research that, I have seen frozen Spanish at academy for bait. So you can use king for shark bait but not Spanish. Mmhm why?


it was the beginning of the summer when i was stopped didnt argue with them just took my warning and didnt ask any questions


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I am 80% sure you can but it has to count as part of your daily limit. So you cant have your limit and use the next one as bait. The rule says something like gamefish may be used as bait as long as it does not exceed the daily bag limit and is of legal size for the area being fished. That also means you can't lose it an catch another and another that exceeds bag limit.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That makes sense!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Best Defense said:


> Ironman you obviously didn't get my point... Let me put it another way.
> Yes it is illegal to keep undersize fish.. too many fish... out of season fish.. etc...
> But the FWC was not on the pier all summer if they had been then the law breakers would have probably known better or at least known the consequences of their actions. Without the possibility of the Law showing up at anytime, cheats will be cheats. Finally the FWC did not show up until after the tourists left for home with their undersized fish safely in their coolers. After all we need them to come back next year. but for now... LETS BUST SOME LOCALS... If you haven't been here long enough to understand this.
> Stick around for awhile and you will see the pattern .



This is exactly what's wrong with our country today, lack of personal responsibility. It's always someone else's fault we make the decisions we make. Get real. Either don't do illegal shit or when you do be prepared to accept the consequences for YOUR ACTIONS! 

With that logic I guess you should be able to get away with robbing a gas station as long as you hadn't seen a cop there for a week or two??


----------



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

the locals should know better


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm with LP... Ticket everyone breaking the law equally. Home or Visitor. We'll have better fisheries ultimately.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea keep things leagal cause they walk around out their undercover.. look just like a local fisherman walking around till he pulls out his badge, I have seen them. Had 2 walk up on me while I was surf fishing out on pcola beach... Tight lines and keep legal if ya don't want to pay out


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly..... if u stay within the laws and limits, there should be no problems.... I welcome FWC on my boats or wherever..... anytime...


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

You can use a whole legal size spanish mackerel for bait in state waters and it counts towards your daily bag limit. You can not cut up a regulated fish and use it for bait. Regulated fish that have a size limit must remain in WHOLE condition until it is landed.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



kman said:


> You can use a whole legal size spanish mackerel for bait in state waters and it counts towards your daily bag limit. You can not cut up a regulated fish and use it for bait. Regulated fish that have a size limit must remain in WHOLE condition until it is landed.


Where did you find that info from? Does that mean you can't use king chunks if it was frozen?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Perhaps they're on the pier & beach more scrounging up gas money?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

They do whats most convenient for them. Ticketing tourist is probably not feesable tourism wise. We do see them (FWC) in spring & fall More than mid summer. Maybe its to hot. They need to address the Hard tail gangs. They take charter buses down here to catch them. They throw nothing back. Want to keep manta rays, Anything. Locals is no excuse to keep illegal fish. We get blamed for everything anyway.


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

To Randall2point0...if you catch a King Mackerel and them take it home and clean it, the fish has been landed. You can then cut it up and freeze it and use it for bait.


----------

